# 2011 Nissan Nv Commercial Work Van



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Well,looks like we're going to finally get a van that actually does'nt brake down every other day:thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks very interesting. I couldn't compare it visually to the Chevy I am used to driving, how is it for storage space?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!
My Jimmy's replacement...:thumbup:

Planned obsolescence my azz...
GMC you sold me a POS:whistling2:


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

You sure it's not driver error Woodrow


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Everflow said:


> You sure it's not driver error Woodrow


Yea... I'm sure

I tend to run most of my vehicles to a very high mileage and care for them quite well...

My record holder is a 69 Chevy Van that I bought used and racked up over 550,000 miles on...

I don't know the original mileage but assume the 32K it had indicated was higher than 100,000....:laughing: After all it was 10 years old when I got it...

Heck I made a freaking K Car go over 200K:laughing:
Before I sold it and the kid I sold it to just junked it this last winter.
It was an 86...

My Jimmy is in the history books as the biggest POS I've ever owned and has ridden the hook more times than all my other vehicles combined...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

They look a little small but it's tough to tell. I'm assuming the 3500 is a one ton? No GVW's listed though.










Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> They look a little small but it's tough to tell. I'm assuming the 3500 is a one ton? No GVW's listed though.Paul


 
At 1st i was under the impression that it was small too, until i read this....

Nissan has designed the NV lineup to fit your big stuff. Standard roof offers 220+ cubic feet of cargo space, while the high roof boasts more than 300 cubic feet of cargo space. With more than 52" between wheel wells and its long cargo space, you can easily load ten-foot piping, two 40"X48" pallets or 4'X8' dry wall sheets flat - no problem. Not to be missed, triple lighting is also available for the cargo area.


looks like a stick of pipe would have no problem fitting in the back:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Comment was made to me about my truck, asking me about my Toyota. 

This was a subject about switching away from GM/Ford/Dodge....those 3 most common for larger work vehicles.


This fellow speaking to me, has owned nissans and hondas since the late 80's. 

He said between his wife and his vehicles that he's owned, he's only spent $1800.00 over that time span outside of normal wear and tear items that are commonplace to go bad...like tires, brakes, windshield wipers.


I owned a nissan years ago, small truck. Paid $7,809.00 in 1989.


The idea for me to go back to any of these 'other' vehicles are a thing of the past.

The cost to own these top 3 foreign vehicles (nissan/toyota/honda) are going to be well worth the higher payment agains the latter (GM/Ford/Dodge) just because you'll be spending more money, more aggravation, more BS.

Of course their sales are up; my dad bought a full size chevrolet truck for $14,200.00 and that's a giveaway price.

Don't care if Dodge now has lifetime on their drivetrain or not; that vehicle will be in the shop, not at your convenience. Short of me drudging up that thread again (god forbid), today was another prime example how certain financial decisions you make will be identified with your customer base, and most always will that connection be in a favorable move.

Just look at any local garage and see what's in there the majority of the time. Pay me now, or pay along the way. I like the fact that in my driveway is at least one of the 3 vehicles I own has the reputation of not being a nightmare of million recalls like my previous ford had almost every 4 to 6 months. 

That nissan truck will have no problem with strong sales, but I bet they don't come with a top notch suspension, something my truck lacks. Still pulls weight like it was nothing behind it.

Kudos to Nissan for joining a club they are about to smash mouth the competition.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats really funny is these days if you buy a Toyota or Nissan you actually have a better chance of buying a product made in the US than you do with the big three....:whistling2:

What's up with that?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats a sweet van. I might want to pick one of those up.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a nice looking vehicle. Am I the only person that thinks it would be better to have double doors on the side instead of a sliding door? It seems like wasted space not being able to hang stuff on the side door.


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevada Plumber said:


> That's a nice looking vehicle. Am I the only person that thinks it would be better to have double doors on the side instead of a sliding door? It seems like wasted space not being able to hang stuff on the side door.


Agree with you on this one. Also, having had both-slider and double doors-on Chevy, Ford, and Dodge vans, I'll never go with a slider again. Too many times I've dealt with them breaking or coming off the tracks etc. I never remember having an issue with the hinged doors OTHER than the fact that they can weaken over time and will close up on you at the slightest breeze. There are ways around that though.

Did anyone watch the video clips of the plumber and the florist? Well done, but they used a whole lotta straw men and it turned me off. They mentioned things like the rear doors not opening all the way-well I just pull the pins out of the keeper straps when I want the doors open all the way. And the complaints about the poorly designed engine covers with "no where to write" on them. Ok, the engine covers do suck, but is that a deal breaker? Anyway...

Looks interesting.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry to be off topic but...check this lexus out......0-60 in 3.6 seconds

http://www.lexus.com/LFA/


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Sorry to be off topic but...check this lexus out......0-60 in 3.6 seconds
> 
> http://www.lexus.com/LFA/


 
Does it have hinged doors that I can hang tools on?


:laughing: Sweet looking ride!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Sorry to be off topic but...check this lexus out......0-60 in 3.6 seconds
> 
> http://www.lexus.com/LFA/


Ahh thats okay...

0 -100 in 1 second would excite me...:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

looks interesting. wonder what it will be priced at?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

But aren't we talking about a work van...:whistling2:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Id like to finally take good care of a van starting with that Nissan..probably gets good mileage . If my vehicles ever made it to 200000 it was because I sold them at 150000.


----------

